# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  تركيا و المانيا

## Shift

المباراه غدا في تمام الساعه 9:45 بتوقيت القاهره + 3 ساعات

----------


## ابو نعيم

ان شاء الله فوز تركيا 
 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## Shift

> ان شاء الله فوز تركيا


كم أتمني ..  :Smile:  
مشكور للمرور

----------

